# How to share files and net connection between 2 Computers ??



## saboo.dinesh (May 30, 2008)

Hi
I have two desktop separated 25 feet (XP, internal lan port ) . On one I have a 256 BSNL home plan broadband.
1. I want to connect broadband to both Pc's via single connection such that both Pc's work individually without any disturbance to others one.
2. want full access to the other computer , sitting at any one computer.

there is no security problem in file sharing as both pc's r for home use.

Plz write in simple language as what to do.
can i play  multiplayer games using my two desktop ??

does the type III or IV modem provided by BSNL solve my problem...can i share files using such modem( r the two type mentioned above router cum modem)??

chk this link and tell 
*www.calcuttatelephones.com/ta...roadband.shtml


----------



## tuxybuzz (May 30, 2008)

i have been using the BSNL type 3 modem..i have used it to share files between my laptop(via wirelsess) and the my desktop(lan cable)..and yes it is router cum modem..it has 4 sockets..so you can connect upto 4 compters using cables..


----------



## saboo.dinesh (Jun 1, 2008)

thanx u ..but yesterday i have confirmed that modem type 3 and 4 are not available...they have stop supplying it...can u suggest any other modem or any other way...??

can we connect two PC's simultaneously with broadband..though in home plan for BSNL broadband multi users r not allowed acconding to terms and condition.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 1, 2008)

Get one aditional lan card and a crossover lan cable of required length nd give s local lan ip for both like
192.168.0.1 and 192.168.0.2.
Connect the net to any one of the system on its older lan port nd give the lan ip of that pc in the 'gateway' field on other. Also set the dns[dun know for bsnl] on the both PC's lan network adapter.


----------



## yogeshm.007 (Jun 2, 2008)

I will suggest to get a modem which has more than one eth. ports on it. If you follow the cross cable route, then you will have to switch on the PC which is connected directly to the net even if you want to access net from the other PC.

I myself have got Type IV modem just 2 months ago. You can also get such a modem from hardware vendor at your place, though that would prove costlier.



saboo.dinesh said:


> can we connect two PC's simultaneously with broadband..though in home plan for BSNL broadband multi users r not allowed acconding to terms and condition.


Yes, that is not a problem in this case.



tuxybuzz said:


> i have been using the BSNL type 3 modem..i have used it to share files between my laptop(via wirelsess) and the my desktop(lan cable)..and yes it is router cum modem..it has 4 sockets..so you can connect upto 4 compters using cables..


Hey I've been trying to get file sharing work, but still have not have any success. Any hint is appreciable. My modem is UTStarcom WA3002G4 having 4 eth. and one WiFi.


----------



## yogeshm.007 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have UTStarcom WA3002G4 having 4 eth. and one WiFi at office. Internet connection is being shared by 3 computers. Though internet connection works fine, I'm unable to share files between them. I cannot even ping the other PCs. Can someone help for this?


----------



## abhijitroy (Jun 5, 2008)

I always prefer a router for such connections. The advantage is one computer can acceess the internet without requiring the other computer to be switched on - a general case for home computers. However, in office both computers are perhaps ON all the time so there one may not require a router.


----------

